# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Victor el mago durmiente

## Ella

hola a todo!:
hoy estaba haciendo un poco de zapping cuando de pronto en el telecinco vi a un chico en una pose magica "tachan"..entonces dije, un mago! guay!. era el programa de pecado original...( sin comentarios...)
Era el mago victor (el mago durmiente), es moreno, de almendralejo y un poquito tartamudo.
ha hecho una prediccion..al parecer escondio en una caja fuerte del ayuntamiento una cinta en la que predijo un atentado.
pero lo mejor de todo es que me gusto el final, le preguntaron que ocmo lo habia hecho y dijo exactamente: " por ahora es magia..la ciencia dara explicacion a todo esto y podra hacer cosas utiles".
alguno lo vio? que opina? conoceis a este mago? es mago?
a mi no me impacto..mas que nada porque no me gusta pecado original...
besos

----------


## Ella

Mas informacion: http://servicios.hoy.es/pg050515/pre...Y-SOC-122.html

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Hola,

No le he visto, ni le conozco al tal Victor el mago, pero la verdad mi opinion es que me parece lamentable el "jugar" a hacer un truco con algo como un atentado, una revuelta, un motin o similar. No creo que a ninguno nos hubiera gustado si algun mentalista hubiera hecho "negocio" con el atentado del 11-M en Madrid, haciendo ver que el lo predijo antes, por medio de cassette o lo que sea...

En fin, aprovecharse de disparos o atentados reales para hacer magia me parece lo dicho, lamentable, pero no me sorprende pues en el fondo el tema no es nuevo, es el conseguir popularidad al precio que sea...

----------


## ignoto

Lo realmente triste no es que utilizara una revuelta. Por desgracia, la sangre es lo único que parece mover las noticias hoy en día (eso y el ver como un puñado de millonarios juegan con una pelotita).
Lo que si que es dramático es que no haya indicado claramente y de buenas a primeras que el hecho es un juego de magia, que tiene "truco" y que los poderes premonitorios no existen.

----------


## BITTOR

Vaya,cuando lei lo de Victor el mago durmiente crei que iba por mi pero ni soy moreno ni tartamudo ni....mago aun jeje.Yo no se si ese tipo sera mago pero lo que es es un terrorista y si no no kiero ni pensar con kien anda para haberse enterado de eso,yo lo alucino,hacer una prediccion de un atentado,me parece muy fuerte,hay que ver como esta el mundo señores,en EEUU censuran a una chica porque se le ven las... pero luego se pueden ver las masacres que hacen por ahi.Ah!Muy bueno lo de los millonarios jugando a la pelotita Ignoto,ya veo que hay gente que opina como yo respecto al futbol.

----------


## Felipe

Robert Houdin cuenta en su libro que le hizo un juego al rey Luis (no me acuerdo) de desaparición de pañuelos que luego los hizo aparecer en un lugar insospechado dentro de una caja que llevaba enterrada un montón de años.

En el libro de Carter engaña al diablo (ficción) se menciona el truco de Robert Houdin y Carter cuenta que hizo lo mismo con el rey de Siam pero con un reloj, indicándole que lo haría reaparecer en el lugar del país que eligiera.

Lo de la caja del mago durmiente, me suena a algo parecido. Pero como dicen ignoto y pierre, como siga jugando con estos temas, me parece que un día le van a despertar a tortas.

----------


## BusyMan

Bittor... me dejas un poco flipado con eso de llamarle terrorista.
Y eso de que con quien andará para enterarse de esas cosas :Confused: 
Pues seguro que andará más con Juan Mayoral que con terroristas :P (a buen encendedor...)

Eso sí, estoy muy de acuerdo en que el tema elegido no era muy adecuado... hubiera quedado mejor... yo que se, lo de la liga para el Barça (aunque eso podría haberlo predicho hasta yo.. juas!)

----------


## BITTOR

No le acuso de nada BusyMan,solo de tener mal gusto,lo que kiero decir es que si yo voy ahora y digo en mi universidad que e echo una prediccion de una inundacion inmediatamente me convierto en primer sospechoso de la primera inundacion que haya,todo el mundo pensaria que yo tengo algo que ver aunque solo sea porque ando con gente que va a liar alguna,solo eso,ya se que es un truco y me imagino que sera tipo lo que ha dicho Felipe.

----------


## magomago

Lo siento mucho,el mago puede ser buenisimo,no dudo de su calidad,la verdad es que no lo conozco asi que no puedo hablar.Lo que me parece lamentable y opinable (Si es que el tema sobre que trato su prediccion era ese que menciona Ella),es el tema de la prediccion.No me voy a extender solo decir:
LAMENTABLE.

----------


## zhoraida

el problema es que es lo que vende.... o el dinero (anthony blake). sino no le harian caso...

----------


## NRS

A ver, a ver, no nos pasemos con este buen hombre. Yo no lo conozco, pero si nos paramos a pensar seguramente descubramos que no es un terrorista (como se ha dicho) ni nada por el estilo. Por lo que se describre de cómo se desarrolló el juego, supongo que se trata de "predecir" lo que ya ha pasado, fingiendo que previamente se ha grabado en una cassette. En este sentido, si el mago finge el primer día de la semana que predecirá algo que ocurra ESA semana y que lo revelará el último día de la semana (por ejemplo) el contenido de la "predicción" no depende de él sino de lo que pase durante ESA semana, y tendrá que elegir un suceso que llame la atención, que cause efecto y que sea fácilmente reconocible por todos y todas, y la noticia del atentado cumplía esos requisitos. Claro que, podría haber "predicho" el resultado de la quiniela o algo así, pero ese efecto ya lo han hecho otros magos y supongo que este quería hacer algo distinto. Y también podría haber predicho algo de menor importancia, pero entonces no sería reconocido por todo el mundo ni causaría el mismo impacto. Visto así, creo que debemos una disculpa a este mago ¿no? 
Andrés. 
PD: Ojalá y durante esa semana hubiera ocurrido algo cuya noticia fuera mucho más feliz y conocida de todo el mundo, también a él le hubiera gustado "predecir" eso y no lo que "predijo", supongo.

----------


## emilioelmago

os contestaré a todos porque yo conozco al susodicho. Estuve en la actuación y fue lamentable. En televisión no tenía nada que ver con lo que vi. Uno no puede estar 10 minutos para ponerse una venda porque la gente se aburre. A Victor le ocurre que busca más la publicidad que pueda sacar que en realidad lo que es su espectáculo.
Se dedica a la magia ( mentalismo ) profesionalmente y os diré una cosa. Si este tiene que vivir de  la magia mucho trabajo le va a costar o los que le contratan son gilipollas porque pagar 500 euros  por el espectáculo tan lamentable que ví, es de gilipollas. De hecho yo he subido mi caché aquí en extremadura ya que si este cobra por eso 500 euros yo puedo cobrar el doble.
En fin, hay gente pa to los gustos.

----------


## Ella

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Es que el pobre chico es asi como tartamudo...pero era en un pueblo,no? si hasta fue el alcalde!!!
De pequeña, en un restorante fue donde vi mi 1º actuacion (con 4 años mas o menos) de mentalismo, el sr pidio que todo el mundo escribiera algo en un papel, de todos eligio al azar unos 5 papeles y adivino lo que decian...luego hizo mas cosas con fuego, pero ese es el unico que recuerdo :P
de verdad os pagan tanto?? wauuu!!!, con 2 o 3 actuaciones tendria para pagarme un año de carrera.

----------


## magomago

Bueno cada uno creo que cobra el cache que se piensa que merece,evidentemente si ese cache no va relacionado con su calidad,pues por mucho marketing que tenga tendra unas actuaciones y luego pues si no mejora caera en el olvido y no lo contrataran mas.
Se presenta a concurso en Mentalismo en Barakaldo ,asi que si no estoy vomitando por los pasillos lo vere.

----------


## Ella

> asi que si no estoy vomitando por los pasillos lo vere.


vomitos por el alcoholismo innato??

----------


## magomago

Nervios,se llaman nervios.Me atacan al estomago,ya voy mayor.

----------


## Ella

ahnmm, pobriño, tu participas?? que guay!!   :Lol:   que tienes preparado??

----------


## magomago

Tengo preparado un numero de escapismo rapido de la sala como algo me salga mal.
Tengo preparada una operacion de cirugia estetica para que luego no me señalen por la calle.
Tengo preparado unos documentos de identidad falso para salir del pais.

----------


## Ella

> Tengo preparado un numero de escapismo rapido de la sala como algo me salga mal.
> Tengo preparada una operacion de cirugia estetica para que luego no me señalen por la calle.
> Tengo preparado unos documentos de identidad falso para salir del pais.


siempre te puedes hacer una operacion para aumentar tus pechos y fortalecer tus gloteos..usar falda, ya sabes, esas cosas...  :Wink:  
por ejemplo yo ahora ando camuflada, asi es como me ligue a mi novio, andresin: http://es.geocities.com/dondeestasahora/weic.jpg

----------


## magomago

Ella cual eres de la foto la de la izquierda o la de la la derecha¿?

----------


## Ella

el de gorra es mi novio, yo soy la de los ojos penetrantes de no dormir en examenes  :Lol:

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> por ejemplo yo ahora ando camuflada, asi es como me ligue a mi novio, andresin: http://es.geocities.com/dondeestasahora/weic.jpg


Desde luego Ella, que facilidad para irte de tema   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   ...desde luego... Ella solo hay una. Mujer, centrate en el tema, o aquí, en el cambalache puedes abrir hilos de lo que quieras.
Por cierto, la delgadez del "maromo" a que se debe, a los disgustos que le das ?   :Lol:  ...animalico... (puedes contestar en otro hilo, si quieres, eh )  :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

> Por cierto, la delgadez del "maromo" a que se debe, a los disgustos que le das ?   ...animalico... (puedes contestar en otro hilo, si quieres, eh )


yo diria por los gustos que le doy :D que gustirrinin!!!, pero lo vamos a dejar..es que un hombre sin orejas...para que? con lo que molan!!

----------


## Felipe

Y además no tiene chicha donde agarrar.

----------


## Ella

es verdad, eso es de las cosas mas primordiales...yo quiero un novio gordo, feo y calvo...respetuoso y facilon

----------


## Felipe

> es verdad, eso es de las cosas mas primordiales...yo quiero un novio gordo, feo y calvo...respetuoso y facilon


O sea, igual que tú, pero en chico. ¡¡¡Vaya pareja haréis!!!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> el de gorra es mi novio, yo soy la de los ojos penetrantes de no dormir en examenes


mmmm, hay cierta similitud entre el de la izquierda y yo.

----------


## emilioelmago

Es cierto, se presenta al nacional. Yo no voy a poder estar pero los que vayais ya contareis.

----------


## Ella

se presenta al nacional el mago durmiente?, como concursante o actuacion de mago?...me da a mi que "Miguel ajo", le ganara, jejejej..
el nacional es barakaldo,no?, joo, y yo en examenes  :-(

----------


## Mecachis

> Bueno cada uno creo que cobra el cache que se piensa que merece,evidentemente si ese cache no va relacionado con su calidad,pues por mucho marketing que tenga tendra unas actuaciones y luego pues si no mejora caera en el olvido y no lo contrataran mas.
> Se presenta a concurso en Mentalismo en Barakaldo ,asi que si no estoy vomitando por los pasillos lo vere.


Hey!!! magomago, ya nos puedes contar algo :Confused: 
poseso

----------


## letang

Victor se presentó al nacional.

Empezó pidiendo un número de 3 cifras que apuntó en un bloc.
Se dió la vuelta y el número apareció en un papel clavado con un imperdible en la epalda de su chaqueta.
Eso estuvo bien...

Luego sacó a alguien del público para que eligiera una tarjeta de entre otras en las que había escrita una situación cotidiana -ir de fiesta, comida familiar, vacaciones-. Él dijo que había desarrollado un sistema informático para leer la mente. Se puso una cinta en la cabeza con algunos botoncillos y un proyector proeyctaba unas imágenes desenfocadas que él iba enfocando y que supuestamente iba grabando para luego verlas.

Entonces empezaba a preguntarle al hombre qué cosas había pensado, y eran las mismas que se proyectaban en la pantalla (aunque a veces tuvo que ayudarle el mentalista a que dijera lo que tenía que decir).

Mi opinión personal es que no me gustó el número.
Hablaba muy rápido por lo que se atropelleba las palabras. La estética de su "aparato mental" dejaba mucho que desear. La interfaz del programa que proyectaba también dejaba mucho que desear.
Creo que son cosas fáciles de arreglar, contando con un equipo de gente que entienda del tema en cuestión (que pueden ser simplemente amigos que te sepan diseñar una buena interfaz y una buena cinta para el pelo)

Creo que al final fue descalificado por pasarse del tiempo.

Tiene una web http://www.victormentalista.es.vg/ pero ahora mismo no me deja entrar en ella

Un saludo!

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Victor se presentó al nacional.
> 
> Empezó pidiendo un número de 3 cifras que apuntó en un bloc.
> Se dió la vuelta y el número apareció en un papel clavado con un imperdible en la epalda de su chaqueta.
> Eso estuvo bien...
> 
> Luego sacó a alguien del público para que eligiera una tarjeta de entre otras en las que había escrita una situación cotidiana -ir de fiesta, comida familiar, vacaciones-. Él dijo que había desarrollado un sistema informático para leer la mente. Se puso una cinta en la cabeza con algunos botoncillos y un proyector proeyctaba unas imágenes desenfocadas que él iba enfocando y que supuestamente iba grabando para luego verlas.
> 
> Entonces empezaba a preguntarle al hombre qué cosas había pensado, y eran las mismas que se proyectaban en la pantalla (aunque a veces tuvo que ayudarle el mentalista a que dijera lo que tenía que decir).
> ...



Lamentable que tenga que tener "colaboradores" camuflados entre el público, para hacer un juego... yo tb sé adivinar lo que ya he hablado con alguien anteriormente... xD

Por cierto magomago, tu actuación que tal, escapastes de la sala o del país? xD es broma  :Wink1: 
Espero k haya ido bien... ^^
Salu2

----------


## Mecachis

Pues yo ese juego lo he visto ya hace mucho imaginaos que se utilizaba un proyector de super8!!! y no se necesita "colaborador"

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Pues yo ese juego lo he visto ya hace mucho imaginaos que se utilizaba un proyector de super8!!! y no se necesita "colaborador"


aaa, sorry entonces
Ni conocía que se pudiera hacer ese tipo de juego, la verdad que tiene que estar muy bien...
Salu2

----------


## Mecachis

el que yo vi es rodar unas secuencias e ir forzando por algún que otro metodo las respuestas....

----------


## magomago

*Por cierto magomago, tu actuación que tal, escapastes de la sala o del país?* 
Pues la verdad es que me temblo todo,no gane nada pero estoy bastante satisfecho de como me salio todo,casi pense en no presentarme de lo nervioso que estaba.Al principio me impresiono actuar delante de tanta gente,pero a los 3 minutos ya estaba bastante desenvuelto.Reconozco que la rutina con el nivel que habia no era para ganar ningun premio(Soy objetivo),queria llevar algo con lo que me encontrara comodo,con poca tecnica(Aunque algo tenia) y mucha diversion.De echo Woody me dijo que no se porque no la habia presentado a Magia Comica en vez de a cartomagia,pero aun asi me da igual la verdad,para mi fue increible estar alli  y saber que puedo hacerlo.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> *Por cierto magomago, tu actuación que tal, escapastes de la sala o del país?* 
> Pues la verdad es que me temblo todo,no gane nada pero estoy bastante satisfecho de como me salio todo,casi pense en no presentarme de lo nervioso que estaba.Al principio me impresiono actuar delante de tanta gente,pero a los 3 minutos ya estaba bastante desenvuelto.Reconozco que la rutina con el nivel que habia no era para ganar ningun premio(Soy objetivo),queria llevar algo con lo que me encontrara comodo,con poca tecnica(Aunque algo tenia) y mucha diversion.De echo Woody me dijo que no se porque no la habia presentado a Magia Comica en vez de a cartomagia,pero aun asi me da igual la verdad,para mi fue increible estar alli  y saber que puedo hacerlo.


Normal que te temblara todo, porque no me quiero ni imaginar la presión que debe de aver en un sitio así... xD El caso que lo importante no es ganar, sino participar, y si te vas haciendo a ir a esta clase de eventos pues es experiencia que consigues... y ya habrá tiempo de ganar  :Wink1: 

Me alegro que al final fuera bien :D
Un saludo!

----------

